
Our approach to the future relationship with the EU [pdf] - partingshots
https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/886168/Letter_to_Michel_Barnier_19.05.20.pdf
======
yk
I'm actually rather impressed by the EU performance in this. The strategic
idea of Brexit was, to leverage the better geostrategic position of Britain
compared to Ireland to make bilateral trade deals. And frankly, four years ago
I would have thought that should work at least kinda Ok-ish. However Junker
then did reaffirm European solidarity with the Irish at every opportunity.

Now, there are of course three reasons, why the UK will not get a good trade
deal, first they don't have leverage, second they told the EU that they hate
the EU, which combined with one is of course sound negotiating tactics. And
last, the EU would rather like to keep Scotland.

~~~
number6
I always saw the UK mostly dominated by the finance sector in London, but they
left as soon as the Brexit was on the table. Ireland does this tax evasion
thing plus protection from the Gdpr. So from a business perspective I would
see Ireland in the better position from the start.

What points for the UK did I miss?

~~~
JoeSmithson
You seem to have missed that the financial sector has not left London

~~~
number6
I was thinking that the stock exchange was heading to Frankfurt. Obviously not
closing down completely but majorly

~~~
JoeSmithson
Has anything significant left?

~~~
number6
I honestly can't answer that. Was there anything significant in the first
place. I guess I just heard some rumours or rumblings in the media.

Huh... I really don't know

------
LatteLazy
Almost 4 years into a process that was meant to take 2 years max, the uk
government still thinks that demanding things and making rude public
statements is a "relationship".

------
jopsen
I'm not well versed on this matter... But if you read through the spin it
reads as if the UK thinks they can cherry-pick sections for all the free-
trade-agreements the EU have made with other countries.

------
safgasCVS
Unless there is someone here who can shed more light all I can see is from way
the EU members treated Greece it made it very clear the EU was never going to
let the U.K. leave and profit from the deal.

~~~
nutjob2
You seem to be blaming the EU for the choices freely made by Greece and the
UK. The EU doesn't exist to coddle self-destructive nations at its own
expense.

------
CleaningWithMud
The EU is made up of two types of countries: small nations, and countries that
have not yet realized they are small nations. The UK simply has much less
leverage in these negotiations than does the EU, and EU will not reward the UK
for leaving the common market.

~~~
sk0g
Germany, France, Spain etc are small nations? What's the criteria for one
then?

~~~
majewsky
Germany on its own would not be on on equal footing when negotiation trade
agreements with the likes of China, the US or Russia. The EU is.

~~~
317070
Germany has more than twice the GDP of Russia. They could reasonably handle
themselves. US and China are considerably larger however.

